# Hi guys



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey guys sorry I have not been around lately Ive had so many probs with my tanks I almost got rid of my fish. Then I was away Moose hunting. Iam back now so did I miss anything good lol. Pat


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Hey Pat, welcome back! I have been busy with other things too but have not had issues with my tanks. Thank goodness. 

Did you and Efrem have a spat or something? Disagreement?


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

LOL No I bought a brand new tank and stand because Iwa going moose hunting so now all my tanks are new well it leaked all over the place.My neibours were comming in once a day so at least I didnt lose all the fish just 2 mollys. Then the hang on filter on the back of my 90 gal cracked and flooded water all over the living room.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Awee man pat I am so sorry about that! D:

I hope the hunting was fun!


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks yea hunting was good one of the guys shot a 1200 lb bull. I took my tank back to Big Als and they replaced everything no hassle at all.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

oy, pat. come on down to my tree stand up north and we'll plug away at some deer. oh lord am I a terrible shot.....

where'd you go? you fellas got a camp?


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

twoheadedfish said:


> oh lord am I a terrible shot.....


That's why they invented hand grenades and machine guns silly.


----------

